# Voice recognition using Java.... How to????



## jal_desai (Feb 12, 2008)

hi ppl/.... hope ur all good.. well i have a query.. i have selected voice recognition using Java as my 6month project in final year... are there any API s or algorithms avai;lable to get sound from microphone and after matching it with already stored reference phrases, trigger some event on the computer.... 
like when i say "Play" , the software (configured with media player) start playing the song.. saying "Next" goes to the other song.... likewise...

any website reference or innovative thought is very much welcome...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 12, 2008)

Here you go, the Java Speech API for both Speech to Text and Text to Speech libraries:

*java.sun.com/products/java-media/speech/forDevelopers/jsapi-guide/Recognition.html (Recognition) and,
*java.sun.com/products/java-media/speech/forDevelopers/jsapi-guide/Synthesis.html (Synthesizer)


----------

